# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  ερωτησουλες...!!!!!

## tonis!

:winky:  ενα απο τα ζευγαρια μου εχει κανει 4 αυγα το μεγαλυτερο γεννηθηκε πριν 14  το επομενο 12 το επομενο 11 το επομενο 10 μερες!εκανα σε ολα ωοσκοποιση και ειναι ολα γονιμοποιημενα (εκανα ωοσκοποιση στης 7 μερες και ειδα τις φλεβιτσες και τα λοιπα αλα εκανα και σηερα ωοσκοπηση και στο μεγαλυτερο μπορω να διακρυνω μονο μια δυο φλεβιτσες) το μεγαλυτερο ακομη να γεννηθει! μπορει να εχει πεθανει???πος θα καταλαβω με σιγουρια αν ζει??μεχρι ποτε να του αφησω περιθοριο??συνηθος τα ζεμπρακια μου βγαινουν απο το αυγο τους στις 12-13 μερες!  :winky:   ::

----------


## vagelis76

Αντώνη δε γνωρίζω τι συμβαίνει με το είδος αυτό(πόσες μέρες θέλουν).Ξέροντας όμως οτι για να σκάσει ένα αυγό χρειάζονται και οι κατάλληλες συνθήκες θερμοκρασίας-υγρασίας θα σου πώ το εξής.Επειδή το καλοκαίρι έχει μείνει πίσω και τα επίπεδα υγρασίας μπορεί να μην είναι εκείνα που πρέπει ωστε να βοηθηθεί το αυγό να σκάσει,καλό θα ήταν να βρέξεις μια πετσέτα και να την απλώσεις γύρω από τη φωλιά.Έτσι θα αυξηθεί η υγρασία του χώρου και ίσως βοηθηθεί το κέλυφος του αυγού να γίνει πιο μαλακό ωστε να το τσακίσει το έμβρυο από μέσα.
Έτσι κάνουμε στα καναρίνια όταν έχουν αυγά σε πιο ζεστούς μήνες(καθυστερημένη αναπαραγωγή),περισσότερες πληροφορίες και πιο σωστές θα σου πούν οι κατέχοντες το είδος  ::   ::

----------


## mogolos14

Συμφωνω απολυτα με το βαγγελη.Το μονο που φοβαμαι ισως να μην ζει το καημενο.απο την αλλη ισως να ειναι σκληρο το κελυφος κ δε μπορει να το σπασει.εχω χασει ετσι πουλια λογο σκληρου κελυφους διοτι τους εδεινα κατα την κυηση ενισχυτικα.Κ εσωσα μερικα σπαζοντας τα με μεγαλη προσοχη.αν εχουν περασει οι μερες θα σου προτηνα να παρεις κ να σπασεις το κελυφος σιγα σιγα ετσι ωστε να το βοηθησεις να βγει αν ζει.εμπειρηκα μιλαω απο τα καναρηνια μου.ευχαριστω.

----------


## tonis!

παιδια ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σας!φιλε γιαννη δεν εχω επιχειρησει ποτε να ανοιξω αυγο γιαυτο δεν ξερω και πολλα περι του θεματος!σε ποσες μερες λες να το κανω αυτο?  ::

----------


## mogolos14

Φιλε τονι ολα ειναι σχετικα με τις μερες.γιατι κ με το περας τις μιας μερας μπορει να ναι αργα.αν εχουν περασει πανω απο δυο με τρεις απο τοτε που ηταν να σκασει πρεπει να δοκιμασεις.Παρε ενα αιχμηρο αντικειμενο κ προσπαθησε να τρυπησεις το κελυφος ισα ισα στην κορυφη.θελει προσοχη γιατι υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να το τραυματησεις το πουλακι.

----------


## tonis!

εχω καλα νεα!πριν ΄λιγο πηγα να δω τι γινεται αι το πουλακι ειχε κανει την γνωστη τρυπα στο κελυφος ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα!  ::

----------


## vagelis76

Άντε με το καλό!!!!!!περιμένουμε εξελίξεις....
Η υγρασία που αναφέραμε παραπάνω δε θα του κάνει κακό πάντως.Απλά να είναι μουσκεμένη η πετσέτα και να μη τρέχουν νερά έτσι????

----------


## jk21

εδω φιλε μου λεει
http://www.nfss.org/articles/article/zebra.html

οτι τα αυγα στο συγκεκριμενο ατομο αρχιζουν να σκανε 12 μερες σχεδον απο τη γεννηση του 3ου αυγου .δηλαδη σχεδον 15 απο το 1ο .θα ελεγα να περιμενεις λιγο ακομα απλα αυξανοντας το επιπεδο υγρασιας (πχ  ελαφρυ  με ψεκασμο της φωλιας )

----------


## tonis!

παιδια  εχω δυσαρεστα νεα!το πουλακι τελικα δεν καταφερε να βγει απο το αυγο!και πεθανε!!  :sad:  πιστευω πως ετσι ειναι καλυτερα γιατι και στην φυση ετσι δοκιμαζονατι οι νεοσσοι με το να βγουν απο το αυγο!οι πιο αδυναμοι πεθενουν και ζουν μονο οι πιο δυνατοι!!!θα κανω οτι μπορω οστε τα αλλα 3 αυγα να βγαλουν γερους νεοσσους!

----------


## mogolos14

Κριμα..   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:  
Ισως αν δοκιμαζες να το ανοιξεις το αυγο να μπορουσε να επιβιωσει.Για δες τα αλλα κ κανε υγρασια ισως ειναι σκληρο το κελυφος κ στα αλλα.

----------


## tonis!

το επομενο θα γεννηθει με το καλο το σαββατο!οποτε δεν ειναι ακομη η ωρα!εχω βαλει ενα πανει βρεγμενο γυρω απο το σημειο που ειναι η φωλια!ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα!  ::

----------


## tonis!

τελικα το συγκεκρυμενο ζευγαρι εχει πολυ περιεργη συμπεριφορα!την παρασκευη γεννηθηκε το δευτερο μικρο και το πεταξαν απο την φωλια επισησ χτες γεννηθηκε και το τρειτο και το πεταξαν!τωρα βγαινει το τεταρτο δηλαδη ξεκιναει την προσπα8εια να βγει!τι λετε να φταιει που πεταν τα μικρα??και τι να κανω??

----------


## Antigoni87

Κατ' αρχάς τα πετάνε νεκρά ή τα προλαβαίνεις; Έχεις σκεφτεί να προσπαθήσεις να τα ταϊσεις εσύ με κρέμα; Κρίμα είναι να πεθαίνουν από την πείνα, αν είναι ζωντανά μετά την "εξορία" από τη φωλιά.
Γιατί τα πετάνε έξω δε γνωρίζω, αλλά αν τα βρίσκεις ζωντανά βάζε τα πίσω και παρακολούθα τη συμπεριφορά των γονιών.
Περιμένουμε γνώμες  ::   ::  
Μήπως έχουν στρεσαριστεί οι γονείς; Επεμβαίνεις μήπως στη φωλιά και φοβούνται;

----------


## Antigoni87

Α, και αυτό με το άνοιγμα του αυγού από εμάς να το προσέχουμε πάρα πολύ! Ποτέ τη μέρα που είναι να βγει το πουλάκι, μην πω ούτε και την επόμενη, γιατί το πουλάκι μέσα στο αυγό έχει αγγειάκια ενωμένα με το κέλυφος ώστε να τρέφεται, και μπορεί εξαιτίας μας να αποκολληθεί λάθος και να πεθάνει

----------


## tonis!

στην φωλια επεμβαινω ελαχιστα ισα ισα βλεπω τι γινεται!σημερα το πρωι ειδα το πουλακι που γεννηθηκε χτες και του ειχαν φαει το ενα ματι!!  :sad:  νεκρα ηταν στον πατο του κλουβιου!τωρα τοποθετησα ενα πανι κατω απο την φωλια μπας και προλαβω ζοντανο το επομενο!δεν εχω μεγαλωσει ποτε μωρο εγω και νομιζω πως ειναι δισκολο απο την πρωτη μερα!  :winky:

----------


## Antigoni87

Εγώ μεγάλωσα καναρινάκι από τη 2η μέρα σχεδόν, που δεν ταϊζόταν, και ήμουν τελείως άπειρη! Αν δεις ότι ζει κάποιο αλλά δεν ταϊζεται, θα σε βοηθήσουμε να το κάνεις εσύ  ::  

Το θέμα είναι γιατί τα σκοτώνουν....  :sad:  Αφού του έφαγαν το μάτι που λες... Δεν ξέρω τι να υποθέσω

----------


## vagelis76

Μήπως η συμπεριφορά αυτή θέλει να σου δείξει οτι κάτι λείπει από τον οργανισμό των γονέων.Για να τρώνε το μάτι των(του) μωρών κάτι δε πάει καλά.
Θα σου πουν περισσότερα  και οι κάτοχοι εξωτικών πουλιών που γνωρίζουν περισσότερα από τη συμπεριφορά τους.

----------


## tonis!

αν βρω ζωντανο μικρο θα το ξαναβαλω στην φωλια και αν το ξαναπεταξουν τοτε θα αναλαβω εγω ευχαριστως !παιζει η θηλικια να ειναι απειρη???

----------


## tonis!

νομιζω ολα για τα απαραιτητα για την αναπαραγωγη τα βαζω!αυγοτροφη , σουπιοκωκαλο ,εβαζα πολυβιταμινες!αλλα την ιδια διατροφη κανω σε ολα τα ζευγαρια και δεν εχω απο κανενα αλλο προβλημα!

----------


## tonis!

παιδια πεταξε απο την φωλια και το αλλο μωρο αλλα ευτυχως το προλαβα ζωνατω!το εχω βαλει σε ενα κυπελακι του γιαουρτιου με βαμβακι και μια λαμπα 40 βολτ κοντα του τι αλλο να κανω????βοηθειααααααα

----------


## Antigoni87

Είχες προμηθευτεί τροφή για νεοσσούς σε κρέμα, και σύριγγα για να το ταϊσεις; Πρέπει να ταϊστεί αλλιώς δε θα τα καταφέρει, είναι πολύ μικρό...

[youtube:2b9j3aeu]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RQBeK8V94o[/youtube:2b9j3aeu]

Εδώ ταϊζω τα καναρινάκια μου.

Ελπίζω οι γνώστες του είδους να σε βοηθήσουν περισσότερο  ::   :sad:  

Όσο για τη θερμοκρασία, μην καεί κιόλας, αλλά να μην είναι και κρύο! Δε γνωρίζω τη σωστή θερμοκρασία...

----------


## tonis!

φιλη αντιγωνη ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση σου αλλα το πουλακι ξεψυχησε!!ελεος ολοι λενε οτι τα ζεμπρακια ειναι οι καλυτεροι γονεις!εγω απο τα 5 ζευγαρια που εχω μονο το ενα εχει υποδιγματικους γονεις!μολις τωρα παρατηρησα οτι το θηλικο του ειχε φαει το κατω μερος του ραμφους!  :sad:

----------


## Antigoni87

Πρώτη φορά ακούω ζεμπράκι να κανιβαλίζει...  ::   Δεν ξέρω αν λένε ότι είναι καλοί γονείς, αλλά ότι γεννάνε πολύ εύκολα και χωρίς ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις. Πάντως μια λύση υπάρχει για την ώρα: στη θέση σου δε θα έβαζα ξανά αυτό το ζευγάρι, θα τα ζευγάρωνα δηλαδή με άλλα πουλιά, γιατί μπορεί κάτι να αγχώνει τη μάνα στον αρσενικό πχ και να τα σκοτώνει από φόβο... 

Αν τρέφονται σωστά τα πουλιά όπως είπες, δε βρίσκω το λόγο να το τρώει όμως μετά... Μην τα ξαναβάλεις αυτά τα 2 για ζευγάρωμα θα έλεγα (τουλάχιστον αυτό θα έκανα εγώ με τα καναρίνια μου). Τώρα δεν έμεινε κανένα μωρό;

----------


## tonis!

Δυστιχως οχι!ρε παιδια πειτε μου εσεις αν κανω λαθος με την διατροφη!εβαλα σουπιοκωκαλο λαχανικα αυγοτροφη και σπορους τι αλλο θελουν ελεος!  :sad:   :sad: ..................................................  ....................

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Εγώ δεν αντιμετοπίζω συχνά προβλήματα με τα ζεμπράκια αλλά εξρτάτε και απο τον χαρακτήρα του πουλιού .
Η 1η θυλικία που είχα (πέθανε δυστηχώς το καλοκαίρι , πριν λίγο καιρό  :sad:  ) ήταν το πιο υπαδιγματική μητέρα ζεμπράκι οπου είχα ποτέ .
Δεν συκονόταν ούτε με το σπρόξιμο απο τη φωλιά για να δώ τα μικρά και δεν τα παράτησε ποτέ .
Βέβαια είχα μερικά ζευγάρια οπου ήταν πολύ κακοί γονείς .
1 ζευγάρι μάλιστα παράταγε τα μικρά , τα τσιμπούσε , τα πετούσε απο τη φωλιά και μια φορά τους έφαγε τα πόδια   :eek:  !

Το καλύτερο είναι να μην ζευγαρώνεις 2 κακούς γονείς , γιατί τα μικρά θα γίνουν επίσεις κακοί γονείς και έτσι εγώ προσπαθώ να το αποφεύγω .
Άσε που αν τα άφηνα να ζευγαρώνουν συνέχεια δεν θα χορούσαμε στο σπίτι   ::

----------


## tonis!

εγω δεν ξαναειχα δει τοσο ακραια σιμπεριφορα!μπορω να κανω κατι ωστε να γινει καλυτερη μητερα?????  :sad: θελω να κανει η συγκεκρυμενη μωρα γιατι ειναι πολυ ομορφη!

----------


## Antigoni87

Εσείς οι άντρες όλο αυτό κοιτάτε  ::  

Αν η συμπεριφορά της όμως είναι τέτοια, και δε φταίει κάτι που μπορείς να διορθώσεις (πχ διατροφή), δε νομίζω ότι μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι... Κάθε φορά θα σκοτώνονται μωρά μάλλον  ::

----------


## tonis!

::   ::  
σκεφτομαι να κανω αλλη μια αποπηρα μπορει αυτη να ειναι και η πρωτη της γεννα!(το συγκεκρυμενο πουλι το εχω αγορασει)και αν δω την ιδια συμοεριφορα δεν την ξαναζευγαρωνω!  :winky:

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Λοιπόν το καλύτερο που μπορείς να κάνεις ωστε να μην συκόνεται τουλάχιστον απο τη φωλιά είναι να τη βάλεις σε σημίο οπου να νιώθει ασφάλια (μπορείς να τιλίξεις γύρο απο τη φωλιά μια χριστουγεννιάτικη γυρλάντα ή φύλλα πεύκου ... )

Αν τελικά αρχίσει να πετά τα μικρά απο τη φωλιά πάρε τα και τάισσα στο χέρι (το έχω κάνει αλλά θέλει γερά νεύρα και αν είσαι και λίγο κουφός τότε καλύτερ , ούτε θα τρελαθο'υν τα αυτιά σου ούτε θα σε κουφάνουν   ::  ) .

Επίσεις μπορείς να ταϊζεις παράλληλα με τους γονείς αν δεν ταϊζουν και πολύ   :winky:

----------


## jk21

εχω τρελαθει με αυτο που ακουω...αντε να κανιβαλισει και να φαει ματι..τρελο αλλα οχι απιθανο.αν ομως ηθελε να τραφει με σαρκα δεν θα ετρωγε το ραμφος ..και μαλιστα αφου το πουλακι ειχε πεθανει.

μηπως υπαρχουν ψειρες στη φωλια; αλλα και παλι το ραμφος...;  :sad:

----------


## tonis!

το ραμφος το ειχε τραβματισει δεν το εχε φαει ακριβως!  :winky:

----------

